# 25 Yamaha 2 Stroke No Spark



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

You can pull the fly wheel with out having to reset the timming. 

To check the stator properly you need a cd77 but an ohm meter will allow you to do a short to ground test. 

It's very uncommon for a electrical compent on a yamaha to go bad but if one does most of the time it is the stator from what I see.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

There are two stator windings in there though.  One for battery charging / lighting and the other for ignition.  how could they both have gone bad at the same time?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

My 1st thought would have been the kill switch but you said you by passed it. Next step would be to do both a voltage test from the stator leads and a short to ground. You can't do a voltage test because you need a cd77 or DVA adapter. Do the short to ground test, if it's shorted out then remove and replace. 

What I would do is pay the 1 hour labor rate for a shop with the proper tools and know how to diagnosis it, then either buy the part yourself and install it or have them do it. 

If you are in north Florida will diagnosis it for you, if you bring to to me.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for your help Creek. I took it to a shop yesterday and they explained it to me. All my elecrrical componets are fine. I had a little gunk in the lower carb and they cleaned it out. (2hr charge) I was treating it like a lawnmower engine where you can see the spark. I am glad I paid them. I will have to get a peak voltage adapter now.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Thanks for your help Creek.  I took it to a shop yesterday and they explained it to me.  All my elecrrical componets are fine.  I had a little gunk in the lower carb and they cleaned it out. (2hr charge)  I was treating it like a lawnmower engine where you can see the spark.  I am glad I paid them.  I will have to get a peak voltage adapter now.


I'm glad you got it fixed, just an FYI you can see the spark jump on outboards per the manual for your engine it's should jump a 1/8 inch gap. 

Anywho very glad it was something simple and it's fixed get to fishing for lost time.


----------

